# New guy



## force1000 (Feb 9, 2020)

Hello all, My name is Craig and I like what I see here. I live in Madison wiconsin I have been modeling since I was a kid. I build 1/24 cars and I mostly do nhra funny cars and dragsters and pro mods. I'm looking forward to learning new things here.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Welcome to HobbyTalk Craig! @force1000 

Hope to see some build threads or images of your racing models in the near future.


----------

